# My worksman trike is faster than yours!



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

Maybe. This one cruised at 35-40 mph topped out with the 2 hp. It cruised pretty nice.


----------



## mason_man (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice set-up


----------

